# Mac Mini calibration issues



## Jonas_h (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello,

I have just tried making a calibration file with REW 5.0 on my Mac Mini, and have run into some problems.

I have inserted a loopback cable (standard jack connectors) from output to input, and followed the steps for the calibration. When calibrating, "out" is at -8db and "in" (Left and right) is at -8.3. Så this should be good. But my graph looks like this when doing the actial calibration:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10759510/REW.jpg


Any input?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,



> Any input?


- Restrict your loopback cabling to go from just " Right Output to Right Input" . 
- You'll need (2), 3.5mm to twin RCA adapters , as well as a single RCA (M) to RCA (M) cable to accomplish this









- Run the SoundCard calibration procedure again. If you still have input on both channels then you've got a problem / most likely a feeback loop .

- If you suspect you have a feedback loop, go into both audio control panels for the Mac and shut off " input monitoring " .

< EarlK

PS: Your original "loopback" ( for reference ) >>>>


----------



## Jonas_h (Jan 7, 2009)

I actually found out what the error was... The default audio selection in REW was some Java audio.. Changed it to "system default" and everything worked perfectly!


----------



## Cizonor (May 15, 2011)

Excellent. (I need to leave a few posts in order to link to a photo in my thread) =)


----------

